# Tabasco had twins! Copy's first kids!



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

So after camping out in the barn all night, Tabasco finally kidded this morning. Of course they had to be both bucks because I sooooo wanted two does! Tabasco hates people, so I had given her distance and the first one was terrible, he came out head first, no legs. She did let me help pull him, never thought I was going to get him out, it felt like his head was starting to swell by the time I got him pulled out. The second guy I am pretty sure just fell out sideways lol. 
Both are doing good, the bigger buck nursed already. I'm sure she'll have the other guy up and nursing soon, shes a good mom (and fiercely protective!) I'll get more pics once they dry off.
The on on the left was 10.8 pounds and has white front feet, the one on the right was 9.2 and looked to be solid red.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww I love them!!


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful little boys! Congratulations.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awwww they are beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

ooooo nice red bucklings! I love 'em. Congratulations!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats!! They are handsome little(big) fellas! Lol


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

ooohhh too cute! I love babies. This year will be my first with Boers again in some time, I have to chuckle at the weights since last spring my ND were 1, and 2 1/2 pounds.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

they are gorgeous. congrats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, congrats


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Boers have such adorable babies! Love the chunky one


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for the baby fix.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Very pretty coats for such adorable little boys


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Here are some more pics of them dried off. I named the bigger one with white feet Habanero Hellfire (seems appropriate since his dam is Tabasco, but my husband calls her devil goat), and the other one my hubby named Pace Picante.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

OMG anyone who doesn't LOVE baby goats is insane! They are sooooo cute!!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

They look they need a good snuggle... from me


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Those are going to be monsters (big) I think. I know you have to think
differently about the long term with buck kids, but they are *soooo* 
much fun for the while.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Tabasco & Maggie! Nice lookin lil hunks & love your names.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks! Pace was already wanting to visit with me, his momma was having a fit because she hates me!
I am only disapointed that they are bucks because Tabasco is only 94%. If they were fullbloods I'd be happy!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If the sire is an FB those boys are 97% and eligable for resistration as bucks.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW ! Look at that beautiful red color !!
They are gorgeous , congratulations


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes sire is FB. I don't normally sell purebred bucks with papers. We will have to wait and see though!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Aww! How adorable! Mommy and babies are beautiful! Congrats! Sorry they weren't girls! I just love Boer babies. I think it has something to do with the ears.


----------



## jessieb (Dec 1, 2011)

So CUTE!!!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. We had a solid red buckling yesterday morning too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Handsome twins!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What handsome boys! Pardon my ignorance (I'm trying to learn as much as I can) but why does the tips of one of the babies ears look like it's folded? Is it? Or are the tips of his ears just darker?

I just LOVE that red color! Such a lovely trio of Mother and sons!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes they are folded up. They just do that sometimes, I've heard because they are crowded inside mom. Horizontal folds are okay and can be fixed, vertical folds (or tube ear) are not okay. We already snapped the ear flat and have them held flat with cardboard and duct tape.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

My goodness they are certainly well endowed!


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

awwww.......... congrats!!!! super cute!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Maggie said:


> Yes they are folded up. They just do that sometimes, I've heard because they are crowded inside mom. Horizontal folds are okay and can be fixed, vertical folds (or tube ear) are not okay. We already snapped the ear flat and have them held flat with cardboard and duct tape.


Thanks for explaining! I learn something new everyday here.


----------

